# منظومات الدفع البحرية محركات و ملحقات السفن



## raafat abo abdou (22 نوفمبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه
الي كل إخواني المهندسين المحتاجين للمشورة فيما يتعلق بمحركات الديزل أو المنظومات البحرية من غلايات و ضواغط و مضخات و تكييف و انظمة مساعدة و تحكم آلي. أذكر العطل و كيفية التعامل معه فور حدوثه بالتفصيل مع ذكر ما تم فحصه و سوف تجد رد أو ما تحتاج من كتب و سوف أوفره لك بإذن الله
اليكم هدية متواضعة برنامج يحتوي علي معلومات تهم كل مهندسengineering tools.CAB


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر اخى الفاضل ونورت


----------



## abdelhamid68 (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## KSA_ENG (12 ديسمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------



## musicshow (12 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يا هندسة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raafat abo abdou (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء*

شكر و تقدير لكل الزملاء و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## الطيور الذهبية (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا يا غالــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي حفظك الله وحماك من كل مكروه


----------



## gadoo20042004 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خير


----------

